# Viacom brings 22 channels to Sony's upcoming internet TV service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Viacom brings 22 channels to Sony's upcoming internet TV service*

(engadget.com) - Sony's future cloud-based TV service shouldn't be hurting for content. Viacom has forged a deal that will bring 22 of its networks (including Comedy Central and Nickelodeon) to the streaming platform when it launches late this year -- the first time Viacom has provided its channels to any live internet TV service....

Full Story Here


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloomberg News also reports Disney and Fox are in negotiations with Sony to provide their programming on the company's future OTT Internet TV service as well. Disney, Fox Weigh Joining Sony's Web-TV Service


----------

